# East Harbor



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's a tough time of year to get through as anglers. Stuck between ice up and open water. I'm hoping to make it out to East Harbor this winter for some ice fishing when it locks up good. In the meantime, I hope the sights and sounds of being on the harbor bring back some fond memories from this summer. This was a quick morning trip where I had to beat the storms coming fast. I did locate some fish, and this might give you an idea of what to do if you face the similar fishing conditions next year. Have a wonderful holiday everyone. God Bless


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone been by east harbor as of late that can give any kind of report? Was by there 2-3 weeks ago and was ice covered and the coast guard was playing on the ice on the west side. Probably ly a dozen of them out on the ice with a big hole cut in it doing their drills. They were awful friendly.......even invited me to join them!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

hoppy63 said:


> Has anyone been by east harbor as of late that can give any kind of report? Was by there 2-3 weeks ago and was ice covered and the coast guard was playing on the ice on the west side. Probably ly a dozen of them out on the ice with a big hole cut in it doing their drills. They were awful friendly.......even invited me to join them!


I haven't been by there, but this wet snow we had a couple days ago concerns me. Never really care for snow on the ice when it isn't real thick to begin with. I'm curious too of the status of the bay.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Rode by east harbor saturday.....snow on the ice is not an issue!!!




bigbass201 said:


> I haven't been by there, but this wet snow we had a couple days ago concerns me. Never really care for snow on the ice when it isn't real thick to begin with. I'm curious too of the status of the bay.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great news on the snow ❄


----------

